
I've nearly paid off $16,000 of student loan debt, but it cost me my friends - Mz
http://www.businessinsider.com/ive-nearly-paid-off-student-loan-debt-but-it-cost-me-my-friends-2016-7
======
segmondy
Refusing to socialize with your friends will cost you your friends. It's true
that some people socialize by going out to bars and what not. If you don't
wish to do that, you can arrange cheaper alternative.

1\. BBQ (Go to a good meat market, for $30 bucks, you could get enough meat
(chicken and burger) to feed 8 people. If your friends chip in, bring a few
drinks, it would cost everyone less than $10.

2\. Netflix/Movies@Home (Have everyone come over, make popcorn, drink cheap
beer, watch a great movie)

3\. Games (board, card, video game)

4\. Activities (sports, hike, museum, art fair, food fest, local city music
festivals)

There are tons of ways to socialize with friends for free or the cheap. Sure,
some might not be into that, then so be it, you can make new ones and retain
the ones that are into it.

------
kafkaesq
_Despite that, I lost about six friends amid the process. They came from more
affluent backgrounds and just couldn’t understand that some people have to say
“no” to things so they can pay off their debts._

We're better off without "friends" like these in our lives, of course.

Really -- people like that are a major opportunity cost, and ultimately
distracting you from finding the kind of people who accept you for being _you_
\-- and won't ding you for being temporarily challenged, economically.

